# Hunts why are they being so stupid



## Velcrobum (30 October 2019)

As per title !!!!!!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-oxfordshire-50241821


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 October 2019)

Because theyâ€™re used to getting away with it?

Iâ€™ve already started a thread on the Hunting Forum on this.

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/kimblewick-hunt-pair-found-guilty.781967/


----------

